# tiger sur un imac G3 ?



## marc-aurel (30 Mai 2006)

bonjour,

je dois installer Tiger sur un imac G3 (dv 400 Mgh, 384 Mo).
pour l'instant il fonctionne sur 9.2.
ce que je voudrais c'est avoir Tiger mais sans perdre les données sous 9.2 pour les retrouver sous classic.

est-ce possible d'installer tiger sans perdre l'os 9.2 ?
dois-je vraiment ajouter de la ram car cet ordi est destiné à des besoins minimes (internet, mail, iphoto un peu) ?

merci de vos conseils avisés !  ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2006)

Pour commencer, tu vas devoir mettre à jour le firmware de ton iMac (indispensable pour tout système au delà du 10.2.8). Cette mise à jour se fait sous OS 9.2.

Ensuite, 384 Mo c'est un peu juste pour Tiger (mais Panther tourne très bien avec cette quantité de mémoire sur l'iMac 450 de mon fils).

Enfin, si ton système 9 ne comprend pas trop d'extensions exotiques, il pourra servir de "système Classic" pour OS X. Sauf manque de place, tu n'es pas obligé d'effacer quoi que ce soit pour l'installer (mais si tu as ce qu'il faut pour le faire, je te conseille vivement de défragmenter ton disque avant).


----------



## marc-aurel (30 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour commencer, tu vas devoir mettre à jour le firmware de ton iMac (indispensable pour tout système au delà du 10.2.8). Cette mise à jour se fait sous OS 9.2.
> 
> Ensuite, 384 Mo c'est un peu juste pour Tiger (mais Panther tourne très bien avec cette quantité de mémoire sur l'iMac 450 de mon fils).
> 
> Enfin, si ton système 9 ne comprend pas trop d'extensions exotiques, il pourra servir de "système Classic" pour OS X. Sauf manque de place, tu n'es pas obligé d'effacer quoi que ce soit pour l'installer (mais si tu as ce qu'il faut pour le faire, je te conseille vivement de défragmenter ton disque avant).



oui mais si je defragmente le disque, je perds les données qui y sont ? non ?


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2006)

oui  sauf avec un soft utilitaire dont j'ai oublié le nom


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (31 Mai 2006)

salut à tous,
je suis un peu dans le même cas de figure mais pas encore sous OS X !
perso je défragmente avec *Norton utilities* sous 9.2.2 mais mon disque dur de 10 Go est trop petit pour accueillir Tiger et pas assez de ram!
il existe aussi d'autres softs d'entretien des DD(TechtoolPro)pas sur de l'orthographe! 
qui tourne sur mes Performa sous mac OS 8.1
voilà un début de piste de recherche,
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> oui mais si je defragmente le disque, je perds les données qui y sont ? non ?



En voilà une idée  Non, si tu défragmentes le disque avec l'utilitaire adéquat, tu ne perds rien (sauf accident, donc ça ne te dispense pas de sauvegarder).


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2006)

tri-backup ou disk warrior je crois...


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tri-backup ou disk warrior je crois...



Tri-Backup fait de la sauvegarde, tandis que Disk Warrior est un utilitaire de réparation. 


Ton disque dur doit faire dans les 20 Go, je pense, ce qui veut dire qu'il ne te restera pas grand place après installation de Tiger, à moins de faire une installation personnalisée et de décocher par exemple les pilotes d'imprimantes(tu n'installeras que celui de celle que tu possèdes), les langues(anglais installé d'office + le français choisi au début de l'installation, donc pas de problème), ainsi que les démos et logiciels gros consommateurs de place comme Garage Band et autres iWork dont tu n'as pas forcément besoin. 

A la rigueur, selon les(tes) possibilités, tu pourrais envisager l'installation d'un disque dur interne supplémentaire de plus grande capacité sur lequel tu installerais Tiger, en gardant celui d'origine pour Mac 0S 9/Classic. 


PS : Pour la taille du DD, il me semble qu'il y a sur les iMacs G3 une limitation à 80 Go, donc, inutile de prendre un disque de capacité supérieure.


----------



## marc-aurel (31 Mai 2006)

le disque fait 30 Go


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> le disque fait 30 Go




C'est largement suffisant, OSX avec une simple install perso fait 1,87 go  (sans ilife mais de toute façon ilife sur un imac 400 bof, mis à part iphoto, et encore..)


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> le disque fait 30 Go




Je ne sais pas combien prend ton Mac OS 9, mais Tiger, en installation complète, doit prendre dans les 10 Go, 5 Go "seulement" en suivant les conseils de mon post précédent.
A toi de voir si le reste te suffira ou non.


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est largement suffisant, OSX avec une simple install perso fait 1,87 go  (sans ilife mais de toute façon ilife sur un imac 400 bof, mis à part iphoto, et encore..)




Tiger, 1,87 Go ?


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi cette double discussion  :hein:


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2006)

tri-backup fait de la partition aussi Jm


----------



## macmarco (31 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tri-backup fait de la partition aussi Jm




De la partition de dossier, pas de disque.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiger, 1,87 Go ?




Bien sûr, je confirme, sans drivers, sans langues superflues, sans X11, sans imovie (inutile sur ce mac), on arrive à 1,87 go, je l'avais noté.


----------



## marc-aurel (1 Juin 2006)

si je branche mon ipog 3G sur l'imac en 9.2, sera-t-il reconnu comme un disque dur afin que je puisse faire une sauvegarde ?

merci


----------



## grig (1 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Disk Warrior est un utilitaire de réparation.



Je pense que DiskWarrior est toujours fourni avec PlusOptimizer qui est sous classic mon défragmenteur préféré , je n'ai pas la version OsX de DW


----------



## dellys (9 Juin 2006)

Pour info, j'ai installé le 10.3.9 sur un iBook Palourde Graphit (G3, 466Mhz, 384Mo, FireWire) et il tourne nickel même iPhoto (j'arrive même à faire tourner Google Earth ). Il lit aussi les DVD sans broncher. Connecté en Wifi à Airport Express.
Par rapport à l'origine, j'ai juste changé le DD pour un 40Go 5400 tr/min, installé une carte airport ancienne génération et rajouté de la ram.

Je pense que ton iMac devrait encaisser. Au pire tu rajoute de la ram et tu installe un DD plus rapide.


----------



## galactyk (10 Juin 2006)

Moi du temps où j'ai changé mon G3 pour un G5 (parce que il était temps que je passe à Mac Os X).. on m'a dit que de toute façon si j'avais installé Mac Os X sur le G3 çà ne l'aurais pas du tout supporté. Et il s'agissait de Mac Os X Panther, donc avec Tiger, arf.. et puis Léopard faut même pas y songer..


----------



## Kerri (11 Juin 2006)

perso je fais tourner tiger sur un G3 dv 350 (sans firewire), avec 192 Mo de ram, et un hdd de 8 go

ça tourne pas vite mais ça tourne.
J'ai rien contre os9, mais le problème est qu'il n'y a pas de pilotes potables, et j'ai pris tiger comme ça je fais d'une pierre 2 coups avec le pack famillial: 1 license pour l'ibook, une pour l'Imac


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2006)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> ... et j'ai pris tiger comme ça je fais d'une pierre 2 coups avec le pack famillial: 1 license pour l'ibook, une pour l'Imac


pas pour apple


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas pour apple



Euh ... tu expliques, là ?


----------



## Max London (11 Juin 2006)

Ben moi j'ai un petit problème, j'ai récemment fait une petite réinstall de Panther sur l'iMac G3 de mon frère (350-CD-7go-256mo), et il me semble qu'il rame pas mal.
Avant il tournait très bien, maintenant j'ai deux soucis: Exposé rame un peu, enfin, c'est pas bien fluide, et impossible de lire un DVD rippé en MP4, ça rame beaucoup.
J'ai installé 10.3.9, j'ai vidé la PRAM et j'ai fait un petit nettoyage avec OnyX.
Ce qui me frappe c'est exposé, avant c'était vraiment fluide mais maintenant c'est super saccadé, même quand il n'y a que deux fenêtres ouvertes.
Ce que j'aimerais bien régler, c'est la lecture des vidéos quand même.  J'ai entendu que ca posait pas mal de problèmes avec les vidéos assez lourdes, la solution de partionner les films avec QT Pro sur mon iMac Core Duo?
D'hab je les lis avec QuickTime 6 sur le G3, avec VLC c'est encore pire.

Y-aurait-il un gentil Macuser pour m'aider?


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

je n'ai jamais réussi a lire un divx correctement sur mon G3 (encore moins si il n'est pas directement sur le DD, parceque le lecteur est vraiment lent) par contre exposé marche assez fluidement et toutes les autres appli bureautique et internet aussi (sauf mercury)


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... tu expliques, là ?


benh voui le minimum d'apple pour notre ami le tigre c'est un peu plus qu'un g3 sans firewire  



> *Configuration requise*
> 
> * Mac équipé dun processeur PowerPC G3, G4 ou G5
> * FireWire intégré
> ...


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2006)

galactyk a dit:
			
		

> Moi du temps où j'ai changé mon G3 pour un G5 (parce que il était temps que je passe à Mac Os X).. on m'a dit que de toute façon si j'avais installé Mac Os X sur le G3 çà ne l'aurais pas du tout supporté. Et il s'agissait de Mac Os X Panther, donc avec Tiger, arf.. et puis Léopard faut même pas y songer..




Bah on t'as dit probablement n'importe quoi, OSX Tiger tourne très bien sur la plupart des G3, de préférence au dessus de 400 mhz quand même et avec 512 mo de ram


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh voui le minimum d'apple pour notre ami le tigre c'est un peu plus qu'un g3 sans firewire



Oui, mais ça ça ne concerne pas les problèmes de licence, c'est une recommandation technique, et si un quelconque XPostFacto lui permet de passer outre, je ne vois pas pourquoi il s'en priverait ?


----------



## grig (11 Juin 2006)

Là ce doit être un vendeur qui t'a dit ça : Panther tourne très bien sur un G3


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais ça ça ne concerne pas les problèmes de licence, c'est une recommandation technique, et si un quelconque XPostFacto lui permet de passer outre, je ne vois pas pourquoi il s'en priverait ?


je n'en vois pas non plus (voir le lien que j'ai cité dans l'autre conversation ouverte par notre ami) simplement l'experience apprends aussi la patience



			
				grig a dit:
			
		

> Là ce doit être un vendeur qui t'a dit ça : Panther tourne très bien sur un G3


si il y a bien des gens qui a priori je ne crois pas c'est bien les vendeurs


----------



## mac_eric (19 Juin 2006)

bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire cette discussion : j'ai une question concernant l'install de TIGER sur imac g3.

J'ai un 500 et 384 Mo +ddur 40 go : j'ai actuellement os9.2 ( 1 partition sur le disque ) j'ai flashé la carte mere : ok
Je souhaite maintenant installer Tiger avec mon lecteur/graveur dvd externe firewire.
le lecteur + disque install osx 10.4 monte tres bien par contre lorsque je démarre l'install de Tiger : il me sort une erreur...!
Est ce possible d'installer Tiger par le firewire et si oui : comment ?

Pour info j'ai 3 imac.

Merci par avance.
Eric


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

As tu procédé à la mise à jour du Firmware ? (si non, cette erreur t'a sauvé !)


----------



## mac_eric (19 Juin 2006)

Oui j'ai bien mis à jour le firmware de la carte mere : V4.19F
j'ai essayé avec un ddur 10.3.9 : ok.

Quel est la meilleure manip ?
Installer tiger sur du 9.2 ou 10.3.9  ( avec un graveur dvd externe firewire ) ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Tiger s'installe sur du Tiger (démarrage sur le DVD d'installation). Si tu laisse 9.2.2 sur le Mac, il restera (et pourra servir d'environnement "classic), en 10.3.9, le système sera remplacé.

Toutefois, personnellement, sur cette machine, je préférerais la 10.3.9 à Tiger (d'ailleurs, même sur mon iMac G4/700, j'envisage de virer Tiger et de revenir à la 10.3.9).


----------



## mac_eric (19 Juin 2006)

ok : mais mon pb est que je n'arrive pas à booter avec le dvd interne de mon imac g3.
Donc j'essaye avec un dvd externe sur du firewire : l'installation commence bien bon lorsque il reboote il reste sur un ecran gris ........

merci pour la suite


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Et si tu essaie de booter directement sur le DVD système AVANT de lancer l'install ? (éventuellement en utilisant le tableau de bord démarrage ou le démarrage avec alt enfoncé si l'appui sur la touche c ne suffit pas)


----------



## mac_eric (19 Juin 2006)

Lorsque je mets le dvd Tiger il sort immediatement avec le lecteur de DVD interne.
le lecteur fonctionne parfaitement car je regarde quelques filsm avec !
et avec le lecteur externe en firewire je n'arrive pas à booter dessus....
Dur dur d'installer tiger !
Donc je fais quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Si tu as un autre Mac, tu monte le disque de ton iMac en mode Target, et tu installe dessus depuis l'autre.


----------



## espace (19 Juin 2006)

Bonjour 
j'ai  un imac g3 733Mhz qui tourne avec tiger + Ilife  512 ram sans aucun PB .
C'est peut etre un peu lent mais comme je ne peux pas comparer je trouve çà rapide.
et en plus c'est du mac  alors quand tu utilise tout la journée au bureau un PC tu est cotent de voire tion ton mac le soir
A+


----------



## mac_eric (20 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

Sujet : install TIGER sur imac g3 400 avec Graveur de DVD LG ! 

apres une nuit courte : j'ai trouvé la solution :

J'ai démonté mon imac !
1 j'ai viré mon lecteur interne de DVD Apple 4x .......
2 j'ai fais une nappe magique ou je peux connecter mon graveur de dvd LG ( ça booste + et ça boote mieux ! ) directement sur la carte mère.
3 j'ai mis un disque dur de 120 Go en firewire avec 2 partitions.

et là lorsque je boote sur le graveur de dvd il boote tres bien sur Tiger( touche C)
Suite à ceci j'ai installé Tiger sur la partition 1 de mon disque en externe.
Puis j'ai passé le disque dur IDE externe en disque dur interne.
Et là : nickel : j'ai TIGER qui fonctionne tres bien avec 256 Mo de ram.

Voilà


----------

